# "rich people dogs"



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

soo i was shopping at walmart the other day and lucy was in her carrier, just kinda chilling. the greeter person at walmart cooed over her, etc, so i took that as a sign that it was OK to bring her in and went on my merry little way. not too long after this woman in a cherry red pantsuit comes charrrrging up to me screeching about my dog. i was like "um, sorry, i didn't realize it bothered you" and she just kept on going, ranting about how i had a little "rich girl dog" and just because i did didn't mean "i can do whatever the *&*^ i want with it".

uhhh.. what? yeah, maltese are expensive, but that doesn't mean you have to be ridiculously rich to own one (regardless of whether you are or not). i was really bothered by this womans comments. have any of you ever experienced animosity like this?

thank god for places like this


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Wow, that was rude!! No, we have not had that experience, but then we don't take Sis anywhere other than the Puppy Boutique or to PetSmart........







Our Walmart has a grocery store in it and it would be a health department issue......


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

yea, I can't even count the times that Peanut has been called a little frou frou rich dog. Drives me crazy, and I think that's why I love it here so much!! At least we understand what having a malt is all about!!!!!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> I think that's why I love it here so much!! At least we understand what having a malt is all about!!!!![/B]


EXACTLY!!! thank you, thats just what i was thinking


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

That was rude! I'd have to slap her for that! LOL Some people are mad because they were never even HALF that spoiled so you're gonna have to forgive them. Some people are too ignorant to understand and you just have to let them be.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I have not experienced this, but that person was just jelous of your puppy.
Some people are so rude!!


----------



## JCButterfly (Mar 15, 2005)

I've had people come up and tell me I'm a Britney Spears or a Paris Hilton wannabee for carrying Tristan around in his carrier-- just kind of makes me laugh actually.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> I've had people come up and tell me I'm a Britney Spears or a Paris Hilton wannabee for carrying Tristan around in his carrier[/B]










thats so ridiculous :lol: how do you respond to people like that?


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

thats what I was going to say,it's prob because of Paris Hilton,Jessica Simpson and other "movie stars" exposure for carrying around the dogs in carriers that has caused it.Not the maltese breed per say.


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm sorry what happened. But I think maltese are the most expensive dog at there.IMO. Not only they're expensive to buy but think about all the money we've spend on our babies, grooming(shampoo, brush, bows etc), clothes, bed, premium food, carrier,vet, lists goes on and on. I've never spend so much money on the other dogs I've had. I love spoiling my maltese and there's nothing wrong with having the premium pet! You should be proud of having "Rich people dogs"!!! Not everyone can afford it like we can.


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lani_@Apr 11 2005, 06:30 PM
> *I'm sorry what happened. But I think maltese are the most expensive dog at there.IMO. Not only they're expensive to buy but think about all the money we've spend on our babies, grooming(shampoo, brush, bows etc), clothes, bed, premium food, carrier,vet, lists goes on and on. I've never spend so much money on the other dogs I've had. I love spoiling my maltese and there's nothing wrong with having the premium pet! You should be proud of having "Rich people dogs"!!! Not everyone can afford it like we can.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51581*


[/QUOTE]

LOL!! i love your way of thinking about it.. but i DONT like being HARASSED by someone about it







she has noooo right to be doing that, you know?


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy+Apr 11 2005, 04:34 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!! i love your way of thinking about it.. but i DONT like being HARASSED by someone about it







she has noooo right to be doing that, you know?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51583
[/B][/QUOTE]


True! ur absolutely right. She's a bitch for harassing you. I guess I'm more like "HAHA, I'm Rich and UR NOT" kind attitude girl!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Replies to people like this..
"Yes, I am rich and I can do what I want. Jealous much?"


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

hahaha you guys are awesome


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Yeah that happens to me kinda a lot, its always funny when its like a group of people and everyone but one person in the group loves Sunny and are all trying to get the thats one going off at me at shut up lol. Anyways though take it as a compliment i would rather be carring the "little rich dog" than the "little white trash dog" lol thats just me though


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> i would rather be carring the "little rich dog" than the "little white trash dog"[/B]


LOL!!! sooo true. that made me laugh :lol:


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Now that I know how old you are, I cant believe an older lady had the nerve to come up to you and cuss at you. I wish I were there so I can slap her for real!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Smile sweetly and just say, "rich? not me, I'm just the dog's nanny!"


----------



## stini (Feb 26, 2005)

Well, if she's working in Wal-mart... that in itself says a lot about the kind of money she earns.









Definitely sounds like she was bitter and jealous to me!

Grrrl, you gotta "brush that dirt off your shoulder" as they say. Here's rapper JZ to demonstrate.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Unfortunately there are people like that, when someone makes a comment like that to me I just give a dirty look and walk away. I wouldn't even dignify them with a response.


----------



## Malteze (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lilly521_@Apr 11 2005, 08:46 PM
> *Yeah that happens to me kinda a lot, its always funny when its like a group of people and everyone but one person in the group loves Sunny and are all trying to get the thats one going off at me at shut up lol. Anyways though take it as a compliment i would rather be carring the "little rich dog" than the "little white trash dog" lol thats just me though
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51615*


[/QUOTE]

Well first of all maltese dogs are not expensive, what I mean to say that any one who loves maltese dogs can get one, if they are willing to wait there are plenty of rescures and other displaced maltese that need a home. My first maltese was a rescue, the way it worked out she was free from the HS and once you have owned a maltese you always want one. Now if you want a pure breed puppy yes they are real expensive, but so are other pure breeds. If you want show quality you might have to refie your house. Having Buddy makes me feel like I have a million dollars, so I guess I am rich I just didn't know it. "Ms I hope you never have a maltese, because you don't understand that the worth of my maltese is in his hearth, not on paper."


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@Apr 11 2005, 05:48 PM
> *QUOTE*


*



i would rather be carring the "little rich dog" than the "little white trash dog"

Click to expand...

*LOL!!! sooo true. that made me laugh :lol:
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51617
[/B][/QUOTE]

You girls are cracking me up!!!





















By the way~what is a white trash dog? lol


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Rich people's dogs????? Who is she kidding? Lady has made me a poor person! I need to get a second job at Walmart just to afford her drugs!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JCButterfly_@Apr 11 2005, 06:19 PM
> *I've had people come up and tell me I'm a Britney Spears or a Paris Hilton wannabee for carrying Tristan around in his carrier-- just kind of makes me laugh actually.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51574*


[/QUOTE]
haha.. i would say... "I had my baby LONG before them! They actually got the idea from me!"


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

lol Lady I was gonna so where are we shopping? duh im a big walmaet shopper and have 2 malts, we just know how to spend our money lololol


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

Rich girl dog? That's what she said? So if you had $500 you'd be considered rich? Ha!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

I can't even imagine someone saying this....







I don't know what I would say! Maybe something like "wow, unhappy? Have to take your anger out on something that is none of your business"... that or I would trip her and run! HAHA Just kidding.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu_@Apr 12 2005, 10:08 AM
> *... that or I would trip her and run! HAHA Just kidding.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51796*


[/QUOTE]

HAHA You're like me! Resolving to violence! I usually get positive comments unless my babies bark histerically. Then ppl get scared. The only store I've ever taken my babies to is the petstore so noone would say anything to me there. I havent tried taken them anywhere else.

Tlunn and OKW and DanaH--Ya'll are/were from TN. Have ya taken your babies anywhere else?


----------



## JCButterfly (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JCButterfly_@Apr 11 2005, 06:19 PM
> *I've had people come up and tell me I'm a Britney Spears or a Paris Hilton wannabee for carrying Tristan around in his carrier-- just kind of makes me laugh actually.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51574*


[/QUOTE]


Actually, I *didn't* get Tristan before these famous girls got their puppies. One time it happened while I was in Target. I had Tristan in his carrier and was looking at the other carriers Target had to offer. A woman said, "Oh are you trying to be like Paris Hilton?" and I said "no, Tristan is my son and he's only been home with me for about a week now and I'm very nervous to leave him at home alone. I went on to say how important it is to socialize puppies and get them exposed to different environments and that if my son started whimpering/howling/barking or other behaviors that would be objectionable to other shoppers, I would immediately leave the store.

She went on to say how she wished more mothers did that with their skin kids. Then she was asking me more info about Tristan and had never seen a Maltese in person before, etc, etc, so that turned out well.

Another time I was walking in my neighborhood (we just moved in) and one of my neighbors said "Oh you must be a Britney Spears fan, you've got a dog just like hers" and I responded, "Yes, I am a Britney fan but that's not why I have Tristan and then went on to explain all the reasons I love him and why I couldn't possibly leave him home alone."

I am a youth director for a church and my co-workers have been both generous and after meeting Tristan, excited to have him come to the office with me. I only live about five minutes away and they know that if Tristan becomes a nuisance in any way I'm willing to take him home to crate him. Tristan is learning that at home we have "active/loud time" and at Mommy's work only quiet play/napping is allowed.

Anyway, I had a meeting last night with one of my committees and decided to bring him along. He slept on my lap the whole time. Everyone kept commenting on how they thought he was a stuffed animal because he never made a peep.

Then it was time to go and I put Tristan in his carrier. One of the committee members said, "that looks like what Paris Hilton carries around" and I responded "on my salary? This is the cheap rip-off version of what Paris carries around. I spent my next year's salary getting Tristan!" and another committee member said "yeah, I would definitely be willing to spend some money to have a cutie like that" and another person piped in "maybe that's why Jessica Simpson really wanted one since Nick is such a bully to her, she needed somebody to love her no matter what"

So basically I agree that there are a lot of celebrities out there toting around their friends and sometimes it's possible to turn the conversation around. I never thought these people were upset or in my face though, so not sure what I would have done in that situation.

There are just lots of grumpy people in the world. It's Tristan's and my mission to give 'em a smile though


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

People can be so rude. Don't let it get to you. You did the right thing to walk away.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RubyJeansmom+Apr 12 2005, 12:06 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!!! sooo true. that made me laugh :lol:
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51617
[/B][/QUOTE]

You girls are cracking me up!!!





















By the way~what is a white trash dog? lol















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51714
[/B][/QUOTE]


I really have no idea just something I say to myself, makes me feel important lol


----------



## Colette'sMom (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lani_@Apr 11 2005, 06:30 PM
> *I'm sorry what happened. But I think maltese are the most expensive dog at there.IMO. Not only they're expensive to buy but think about all the money we've spend on our babies, grooming(shampoo, brush, bows etc), clothes, bed, premium food, carrier,vet, lists goes on and on. I've never spend so much money on the other dogs I've had. I love spoiling my maltese and there's nothing wrong with having the premium pet! You should be proud of having "Rich people dogs"!!! Not everyone can afford it like we can.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=51581*


[/QUOTE]








Bravo, Lani. I think you hit the nail right on the head. The Maltese is one of the breeds of choice of the "rich and famous". I fell in love with the breed and was determined to have a pet that wants to be in my face all the time, friendly and so very cute. A Maltese from a breeder is quite expensive. I do run across people who ask me how much I paid for Colette. I lie like a rug.







It's none of their business unless they are truly interested in the breed. We must unite and not go around wearing sack cloth and ashes...nor do we have to haunt dog shelters...unless we truly are interested in a rescue dog.








Gail


----------

